

Assange begins mansion arrest, but his 'source' feels the heat - corin_
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/assange-begins-mansion-arrest-but-his-source-feels-the-heat-2163607.html

======
iwwr
The hero here is Manning, who will probably spend the rest of his life in
prison, declared a non-person, tortured and deprived of rights even regular
prisoners get.

------
rbanffy
> "Not only had it been the world's worst screw"

I would sue her for slander ;-)

